# Winchester, Ma - Controller retrofit



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone successfully swapped brands of controllers ? Can you modify a fisher fishstick any other manufacturer to function on a Curtis? I can’t imagine it’s a impossibility? They all operate similar. I would think its just matching up the functionality to the pin outs?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

crazywelder72 said:


> Has anyone successfully swapped brands of controllers ? Can you modify a fisher fishstick any other manufacturer to function on a Curtis? I can't imagine it's a impossibility? They all operate similar. I would think its just matching up the functionality to the pin outs?


Generally no.

The issue is that not all of the pumps switch valves the same way. For example, a Meyer pump will angle right with no valve being powered. Fisher requires multiple valves to be activated to angle left. BOSS uses a different valve for all functions. So, there is no way to just remap the pins to make it work since the actually circuitry that decides what valves need to be powered is not the same.


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn’t realize they were that different for functionality. I would just think they were all powering sellinods the same.. kinda like why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

crazywelder72 said:


> I didn't realize they were that different for functionality. I would just think they were all powering sellinods the same.. kinda like why reinvent the wheel?


Complete different wiring systems. Example, you can't take a power steering pump from your Chevy and bolt it up to your Ford. You could mabey make a old Curtis controller work an old Western, but it would take some wiring, diodes, and some time.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I _think _that Curtis used Fenner pumps that had 1-valve-per-function. If so, you could make a Boss controller work. Buyers also sells an aftermarket equivalent that would be wired that same way


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I _think _that Curtis used Fenner pumps that had 1-valve-per-function. If so, you could make a Boss controller work. Buyers also sells an aftermarket equivalent that would be wired that same way


I'm just saying you could do it. Would be a wiring nightmare. After your first blind date, did you go on another?


----------

